# Any Mac NC44ish try Boots No 7 foundation??



## ny90princess (Aug 15, 2010)

I have heard you can find this at Target stores and im wondering what shade would suit my skintone....


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 15, 2010)

I wasn't aware No 7 foundations ran that dark. You can view them on the UK Boots website to check:

No 7 Foundations


----------



## ny90princess (Aug 15, 2010)

Yup they do. I went to Target really quickly and checked, i think im going to get Walnut, hopefully it works. THanks though!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 28, 2015)

Old post I know but I'm NW45/NC43 and I just bought No7 Lift & Luminate Foundation in the color Hazelnut for $11 + tx at Duane Reade (NYC) because Boots is running a 25% promo until the end of May.I matched it in the store and it seems to work. I doubt you can match in Target, but Duane Reade has that makeup "The Look" section with higher end products with testers and whatnot.


----------

